# 2013 is go!



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

spotted this beauty today, having a bask on a log at the london wetland centre...



yesterday i lifted a felt and found this chap...



on Feb 16th i had these two (plus another under the tin next to this one)



and great crested grebes are doing this...



SPRING IS (almost) HERE!


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats there have been quite a few sightings this year, some of them really early as well i have had no chance to go explore yet tis still really cold here as well. Tis always nice to see spring again


----------

